# Can't install LoL



## Modestaz (Jul 16, 2012)

So for a while, LoL (League of Legends) has been crashing especially when I play Morgana, so for a while I thought morgana was bugged because all the other champions did not crash out. Then suddenly all of them were doing it and I was getting a leaving penalty note all the time. So i uninstalled the game, and tried reinstalling as I didn't know what to do cause the game was going crazy. Now it won't let me install it again and it crashes my computer and says it has something to do with I/O
I have no idea why or what is going on. I want to play league and it never ever had problems and suddenly it was crashing and going bananas.


----------



## Modestaz (Jul 16, 2012)

here is a screenshot when i tried again. I've tried 4 times.


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

i used to have the same error and i think it might be a virus but im not completely sure, have you had any problems with any other programs and games? not being able to start them or they randomly close ?


----------

